# Using Bute past the expiration



## Trinity3205

I think thats a hard one to determine with any real accuracy unless there are studies out there. 

Probably depends on the form its in (paste or powder) and how it was kept (too hot too cold out of the sun etc) Ive used it before both paste and powdered after the expiration and I think the paste keeps better if the horses behavior and reduction in pain is any indication. 

Scientific? Nope LOL, but JME


----------



## Soul

My Beau said:


> How long is Bute still potent past the expiration date? I've been told you can use it afterwards, but I'm not sure exactly how long.


 I would say that a few day past will probably not harm, however there is an expiration date for a reason and I wouldn't use any that is way past the due date.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

It's better to ask somebody that you know will 100% know the correct answer. Better to be safe than sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau

Well, I already gave it to my horse - it's powdered bute & only 3 months expired, kept in a climate controlled room... figured it would be ok, just maybe wouldn't work as well. He doesn't REALLY need it, we just had a hard lesson tonight and I figured he would be a bit sore tonight/tomorrow, especially since it's so cold right now.

Gonna call the vet tomorrow to see if I can pick up a new jar... this new trainer WORKS us hard!


----------



## Carleen

If it's any help I took a Tylenol migraine a couple of weeks ago and when I looked at the bottle after it had been expired for like 6 months. It didn't help my headache, but it also didn't make me ill or anything.

I think with medicine it just simply stops working after the expiration. None of the other ingredients in it should really go "bad" and make you sick, just get stale - especially if it is a powder.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I'm sure it won't hurtthe horse, I'm just not sure it will help it. I think you did a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I was just thinking, and I don't know why this slipped my mind, but my mom runs an ambulance service and they keep baby aspirin on the ambulances, but when it expires she brings it home to me for my dog because my dog has hip/joint problems that make her nearly unable to do regular things, but when I give her this expired baby aspirin she's like new, running and jumping and what not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BelgianDream

Sorry but, why would you use medication that is expired?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Bute is one that I have always felt that if it is reasonably close to the expiration date then it is no biggy, use it.

I keep a tube of banamine on hand because I am an hour from my vet, that I make sure is stored properly and is not expired.


----------



## mls

BelgianDream said:


> Sorry but, why would you use medication that is expired?


Please read:

Drug Expiration Dates — Do They Mean Anything?—The Family Health Guide

To sum up the article - the expiration date is a guideline. Of course the further past the date, the less potentially effective the medication.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Thank you for the link, MLS.


----------



## kitten_Val

My neighbor is using 2 year passed expiration date bute, and it seems to work fine. I probably wouldn't risk myself though. I used some human medications passed date, and never had issues.

SOME medications are dangerous to use passed date (I think nitro is one of them), but for some in reality it doesn't matter.


----------



## kitten_Val

Yep, great link, mls.


----------



## AlexS

I have used year old Bute, it wouldn't be my goal to do that, but I have without problems and it still worked.


----------

